
OpenCovid19 Initiative: develop cheap, open-source tools to fight the pandemic - qqn
https://app.jogl.io/program/opencovid19
======
qqn
Current face mask challenge:
[https://facebook.com/groups/opensourcecovid19medicalsupplies...](https://facebook.com/groups/opensourcecovid19medicalsupplies/permalink/678554919621570)

Current face mask database:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e81ceSrVT6Bl4UaS1SxI...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e81ceSrVT6Bl4UaS1SxIUUUzgZAdkIstU7Hzot08Ld8/edit#gid=0)

